# Software installieren?!



## mille (11. Oktober 2004)

Hey!

Bei so ziemlich jeder Software die man sich für Linux ziehen kann handelt es sich ja um gepackte Dateien. Sei es tar.gz, tar.bz2, rpm o.ä.! Die zu entpacken stellt meist kein Problem dar!
Viel mehr verwundert es mich, das so ziemlich in jeder Installnode steht das ich nach dem ausführen des Konfigurirungsskriptes ("./configure") "make install" eingeben soll. 
Leider funktioniert das nicht. Bei keiner Installation hatte ich damit bisher erfolg! 
Das eine oder andere PRogramm lässt ich ohne Installation nutzen (Firefox z.B.).
Aber nun hab ich mir ein C++ Compilter mit einer DE gezogen (pc++) und wollte dies installieren. Leider kam ich mit "make install" nicht weiter!
Der grundsätzliche Ablauf einer Installation wird doch unter Linux meist gleich sein? oder nicht? Von daher wär ich euch verbunden wenn ihr mir die eine oder andere Starthilfe geben könntet!
Ich habe Suse Linux 9.1 installiert!

PS: auch einen Windows Emulator wollt ich mir installieren (liegt in einer rpm vor). den kann ich nichteinmal entpacken 

Danke für eventuelle Hilfe 

MfG pornex


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Oktober 2004)

tar.gz sind meist Source Code und durch ein make wird dieser compiliert.

Die Installation von selbstcompilierten sollte mann vermeiden wenn mann ein umfangreiches 
Desktopsystem aufsetzen will.

Besser du suchst dir die RPMs, damit ist es leichter Abhängigkeiten in den Griff zu bekommen.

Falls du auf das selber kompilieren angewiesen bist musst du schauen wo die Komplierunug
abbricht. Das heisst es wird irgendwas erwartet und auf deinem System nicht gefunden.

Durch das lesen der Konsolen ausgaben wirst du erkennen was nicht gefunden wurde.
Google hilft hier beim Aufsuchen der passenden Biblothek. 
Installier diese nach (oder upgrade) und versuche es erneut.

Tu dies solange bis der Check und die Kompilation durchläuft.

Von den Sourcen zu installieren kann mannchmal sehr sehr knifflig sein.


----------



## mille (11. Oktober 2004)

uiui!
ohje, klingt nach Spass! Nichts für ungut. einmal zeigte mir doch mein Linux an das es keinen C Compiler gefunden hat. Kann es sein, das ich den erst noch installieren muss?
kennt ihr ein gutes Tutorial in dem mal auf ein paar seiten die grundzüge der Installationen mit Linux beschrieben sind? Auf Englisch ist das alles recht schwer zu verstehen, gerade wenn man das erste mal mit Linux arbeitet :-/.


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Oktober 2004)

Dateien mit der Endung ".rpm" installierst du ganz einfach aus einem Terminal heraus per:


```
# rpm -i dateiname.rpm
```

Für die ganze Angelegenheit musst du root sein.

Falls ein gepacktes Archiv vorliegt gilt Christians Anweisung. der normale Ablauf hierbei ist meist:


```
# ./configure
# make
# make install
```

Hierbei muss lediglich der letzte Schritt (make install) als root ausgeführt werden, der Rest geht auch als normaler User.

Bei so gut wie jedem Quelltextarchiv liegt eine README oder INSTALL Datei bei, die solltest du dir immer durchlesen - dort steht alles wichtige.


----------



## mille (11. Oktober 2004)

Coole sache!
Das werd ich mir merken!
Allerdings klappte bei mir dieses "make" und "make install" nicht. Meine Konsole gab mir immer aus, das diese Datei oder dieses Verzeichnis nicht existiere


----------



## mille (12. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt gerade wollt ich z.b. ein Programm installieren. Auch dort steht in der Install textdatei ich solle doch nach dem configure Skript "make" und "make install" eingeben.
Allerdings kommt folgender fehler:
"bash: make: command not found"
Super, wieso steht überall ich soll make (install) eingeben, wenn es den command überhaupt nicht gibt?

so geb ich den command ein:
linux/verzeichnis/zum/installordner # make

Wieso geht das nicht?

danke


----------



## Thorsten Ball (12. Oktober 2004)

Weil es nicht installiert ist?
Starte mal dein Yast und zieh dir make, gcc, glibc, usw. Eben die ganzen
Entwicklungstools.

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## Kleini (12. Oktober 2004)

Heidiho!

Ich hatte als Linux-Anfänger da auch diverse Problemchen, ehe das alles geklappt hat. Hat man den Bogen einmal raus, läuft alles wunderbar. Ich habe auf meiner Homepage mal einen Erfahrungsbericht aus meiner Sicht geschrieben, wie man Software installieren kann. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.
http://www.kleinis-page.de/tipps.html

MfG Kleini


----------



## mille (12. Oktober 2004)

dann werde ich mich mal darum bemühen, obwohl ich bisher noch keine ahnung hab wo ich die entwicklungstools hinspeichern soll... :-(


----------

